# Mefo ohne Wathose



## Erik69 (27. März 2010)

Moin zusammen,
ich wollte mit einem Freund auf mefo angeln. Wir waren erst einmal in Kollund in DK und wollten jetzt von Hamburg aus eher an die Ostsee. 
Das Problem ist das mein Kumpel keine Wathose hat. Kann mir jemand eine Stelle sagen die wie vom Strand aus befischen können? 
Ich habe mir den Angelführer Ostsee küste geholt, da werde ich aber nicht so richtig schlau draus. bzw es sieht immer nach reinwaten aus.
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.
Gruß
Erik


----------



## jörg81 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*

moin... so wirklich weiter helfen kann ich dir nicht... kann nur sagen das du in neustadt(bei kalles angelshop und angeltreff) boote mieten kannst! geangelt wird denn meisst immer auf höhe vom hansa-park


----------



## 99ner (27. März 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*

fahr nach kitzeberg in kiel da sind viele ohne wathose unnerwegs#h


----------



## Traveangler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*

Eigentlich kannst Du überall OHNE Watthose auf Mefo fischen !

Die Fische stehen eh meist im Knietiefen Wasser und sind am Jagen . Du solltest eh bevor Du ins Wasser gehst intensiv den Uferbereich abfischen ! Viele Angler stürmen erst mal bis zu den Brustwarzen ins Wasser , viele Mefos haben dann schon die Flucht ergriffen .

Eine Watthose ist mit absoluter Sicherheit nützlich aber nicht zwingend notwendig.

Ich habe an meinem "Hausstrand" einen Angler kennengelernt , ich schätze Ihn vom Alter auf 65-70 , er hat noch nie eine Watthose bessesen angelt aber schon seit 30 Jahren auf Mefos vom Ufer aus .


----------



## schl.wetterangler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*

Ich selber gehe auch immer mit Wathose und Jacke an den Strand Theoretisch könnte man auch ohne den an meinem bevorzugten Strand kann man ohnehin keine 10m rein waten da das Wasser sehr schnell tiefer wird. Ich trage die Sachen in erster Linie damit ich bei einem Biss dem Fisch etwas entgegen gehen kann um ihn zu keschern und damit ich bei etwas mehr wind nicht von an die Steine klatschenden Wellen nass werde, ausserdem gehe ich beim Blinkern immer ganz langsam am Stand entlang und das so im knöchel -knietiefen Wasser so mach ich dann stecke wenn ich dabei darauf achten müsste das mir keine Welle in die Stiefel schwabt na  ja da hätte ich wohl ständig nasse Füsse.Aber ihr könnt auch ohne Wathose los sucht euch Leopardengrund wo das wasser schnell etwas tiefer wird und wenn dein Kumpel nen Fisch hat gehst du ihn keschern ihn zu stranden geht oft schief war zumindest bei mir so.Also ich habe 50 % der Mefobisse im max 50cm tiefen Wasser gehabt (Nachläufer?) und sie auch schon oft im flachen Rauben sehen.So wünsch euch Petri ,man ist das ein wetter ich mussan die Küste


----------



## FalkenFisch (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich kannst Du überall OHNE Watthose auf Mefo fischen !
> 
> Die Fische stehen eh meist im Knietiefen Wasser und sind am Jagen . Du solltest eh bevor Du ins Wasser gehst intensiv den Uferbereich abfischen ! Viele Angler stürmen erst mal bis zu den Brustwarzen ins Wasser , viele Mefos haben dann schon die Flucht ergriffen .
> 
> .


 
Absolut! Das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht auch nicht der Biss, sondern eher die Landung. An vielen schönen Mefo-Stellen liegen am Ufer große Steine im Wasser (Riffs). Man kann die natürlich überwerfen, aber einen Fisch da hindurchzudrillen, ist häufig Glücksache. Kontak mit den Steinen führt schnell zu Schnurbruch. An solchen Stellen ist eine Wathose ein großer Vorteil.

Achtet also bei der Platzwahl auf eine gute Möglichkeit, den Fisch problemlos ans Ufer drillen zu können. Dann kann man auf eine Wathose auch gut verzichten.


----------



## Erik69 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*

Hi, 
erst mal danke für die Antworten. Ich war erst einmal auf Meerforelle los in Kollund DK da waren wir allein.
Was ich jetzt immer höre ist das es sehr voll an der deutschen Ostsee Küste ist. Wenn jetzt schon andere Angler mit Wathose im Wasser stehen können wir schlecht vom ufer aus angeln? 
Denke ich zumindest.
Wir planen jetzt Freitag nach Neustadt zu fahren als erstes wohl auf der Hafenmole zur Seeseite hin. Mein Kumpel liebt es auf seine Pose zu starren, wenn er keine Lust mehr hat Blech zu schmeißen könnte er auf Pose Angeln.
Ist das wirklich immer so voll an der Ostsee?

Gruß
Erik


----------



## hummerpaule (14. April 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*

Hallo Erik,
tja, es gibt Plätze und Tage da denkst Du Du bist im Forellenpuff....habe letzte Woche erst am Freitag abend nach Feierabend gesehen wieviele Angler auf engsten Raum in Boltenhagen standen #d
Am meisten Spaß macht es eh zu zweit loszuziehen...zum einen bei Hilfe, zum anderen um die Freude zu teilen ;-))
Gute Plätze ohne Wathose sind wirklich im Kieler Raum....Bülker Leuchturm zum Beispiel.....
Was die anderen schon sagten, pass einfach bei der Platzwahl gut auf....Muscheln auf Steinen im Flachwasser machen Dir sonst einen Strich durch die Rechnung.....
Da Du aus meiner Ecke hier kommst können wir auch gerne mal zusammen losziehen ;-) schreib mir dann einfach, wenn Du Lust hast eine Nachricht mit Deiner Email und Tele ;-))
Bin jetzt Freitag und Sonntag wieder an der Küste ;-))
Gruß und Petri Heil
Peer


----------



## Rosi (15. April 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*

Moin, es ist immer dort voll, wo man bequem aus dem Auto steigen und gleich ins Wasser springen kann. 
Würdest du 2 km weiter laufen, steht kein Mensch mehr am Strand.
Dann denkst du: Hier ist doch keine Sau, hier gibt es bestimmt auch keine Fische.
Und so sind die gängigen Stellen eben immer voll. Besonders nach Feierabend. Versuch es dort morgens vor Sonnenaufgang, dann hast du vielleicht Ruhe.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. April 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*

Hi,
ich bin kein Mefo-Spezialist (leider zu weit weg...), war erst einmal an der Ostsee im Urlaub. Ich war damals am Weißenhäuser Strand (bzw. am Eitz, wie der Strand dort heißt) ohne Wathose unterwegs, das ging ganz gut. Zwei mal von 6-10 Uhr geangelt, ein Dorsch gefangen und drei Mefos verloren :c Da gibt es zwar auch gute Stellen zum reinwaten, aber ich denke, das muss nicht sein.
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Erik69 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*

Vielen dank nochmal für die vielen Tipps.
Wir waren in Neustadt auf dem steg und sind dann weiter auf den Ministeinbuhen rumgeturnt. Haben zwei Fische als nachläufer gesehen, aber nix gefangen. 
Um 14 Uhr sind wir zurück nach Sierksdorf gefahren, da war es rappelvoll, er hat gegrillt und ich habe meine wathose ausprobiert. 
Es war ein Supertag nur leider kein Fisch. 

@Hummerpaule:
Ich komme als 2-facher Papa nicht oft zum Angeln ( die Familie will halt bespasst werden ;-) 

Am 15.5. endet in Hamburg ja die Schonzeit für Zander dann bin ich an der Elbe. 
Wenn ich mich vorher nochn mal von der Familie losreißen kann sage ich dir becheid.
Gruß
erik


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich kannst Du überall OHNE Watthose auf Mefo fischen !
> 
> Die Fische stehen eh meist im Knietiefen Wasser und sind am Jagen . Du solltest eh bevor Du ins Wasser gehst intensiv den Uferbereich abfischen ! Viele Angler stürmen erst mal bis zu den Brustwarzen ins Wasser , viele Mefos haben dann schon die Flucht ergriffen .
> 
> ...


 

Ich kenne auch einen, der ziemlich lange auf Mefos jagt macht. Sogar mit Wathose. Gefangen hat er trotzdem keine. :q


----------



## hummerpaule (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mefo ohne Wathose*



Erik69 schrieb:


> Vielen dank nochmal für die vielen Tipps.
> Wir waren in Neustadt auf dem steg und sind dann weiter auf den Ministeinbuhen rumgeturnt. Haben zwei Fische als nachläufer gesehen, aber nix gefangen.
> Um 14 Uhr sind wir zurück nach Sierksdorf gefahren, da war es rappelvoll, er hat gegrillt und ich habe meine wathose ausprobiert.
> Es war ein Supertag nur leider kein Fisch.
> ...




Hey Erik,
als zweifacher Vater hat man es dann auch nicht ganz so leicht ...aber Zanderfischen bin ich auch mal mit dabei abends nach Feierabend oder ganz früh am morgen vor der Arbeit...Niedersachsen ist auch schon ab 1.Mai frei ;-))
Aber Zander sind mitlerweile auch nicht mehr sooooo viele da und auch bei uns in der Elbe sind die Netzfischer sehr fleißig....
Aber klar, hauptsache am Wasser, frische Luft und ein wenig Spaß....wenn dann auch noch mal der eine oder andere Fisch dabei vorbeischaut 
Meine Nummer haste ja...klingel einfach durch!!
Samstag zur Küste hääte ich auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei ;-))
Gruß Peer


----------

